# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Windows 98 ende më i popullarizuar

## Tini-

Windows 98 ende më i popullarizuar 


Hulumtimet më të reja të kompanisë Red Sheriff tregojnë se 35.12 % të përdoruesve të kompjuterit përdorin sistemin operativ Windows 98. 



I dyti më i popullarizuar është Windows 2000 të cilin e përdorin 20.95 % dhe pastaj radhitet Windows XP me 16.71 %, pastaj Windows Milenium Edition ME me 9.71 %. 

Kur të mblidhen të gjitha këto, Microsoft merr 96.75 % tregun e sistemit operativ, kurse si konkurent më i "afërt" është Apple i cili ka 2.21 % të tregut në sistemin operativ.

----------


## besart

Nuk e di pse akoma perdorin diqka qe i ka kaluar koha, XP është mbret për Windows 98, kështu mendoj  unë.
Unë kam përdorur Windows 98, Windows 2000 dhe një kohë të shkurtër edhe Windows ME, por Windows XP është më i miri.

----------


## Migert

besart duhet te kesh parasysh qe shumica e perdoruesve te internetit jane ata qe punojne neper firma, dhe mesa di un atyre nuk i leverdis qe nga viti ne vit te blejne licensen e sistemit operativ sepse u kushton nje thes me lek, jam dakort me ty per ate qe thua per windows XP vs 98 por duhet te kesh parasysh qe nqs ti ke pas nje komjuter qe ke perdorur windows 98 nuk ke leverdi qe te vendosesh XP sepse hardwari qe ke nuk perputhet me XP ose nga qe ka pak RAM ose nga qe ka pak hard disk etj. P.SH. mendo nje firme qe ka 200 kompjutera qe perdorin win 98 mendo se cfar do te ndodhte nqs ata vinin win Xp te 200 kompjuterat do te ishin shum her me te avasht sepse jan prodhuar per win 98, keshtu nje firm per te perdorur mbretin xp duhet te blej 200 kompjutera te rinj plus licensen e te ashtuquajturit xp do te thot sa her qe micro$ofti te prodhoj nje sistem operativ te ri cdo firme duhet te hedhi nje thes me lek, si thua ja vlen??? bye

----------


## edspace

Migert, 

Ajo që thua është e vërtetë por nga ana e biznesit mendoj se është në avantazhin e firmave për të ofruar teknologji që rrit aftësitë e punëtorëve të saj. Firmat që ngelen mbrapa me teknologjinë zakonisht falimentojnë. 

Sistemet e reja operative dalin sepse kërkohen nga vetë tregu. Nëse e ke vënë re, Microsoft ka filluar të nxjerrë versione të tjera të Windowsit për çdo treg të mundshëm. Kemi Windows Server për kompjuterat qëndorë, kemi Professional për përdorimin në biznes, kemi Home për përdorim në shtëpi, kemi Media Center për argëtim, si dhe Mobile për paisjet dorëmbajtëse. Sistemet operative kushtojnë shumë për t'i prodhuar, prandaj Microsoft analizon kërkesat e tregut para se të fillojë punën për një version të ri. 

Tregu varet nga plot kompani të tjera, softuerike dhe harduerike që formojnë tregun dhe Microsoft duhet t'u përshtatet këtyre firmave që të vazhdojë të jetë i pari. Pra, nuk ndryshon vetëm Windowsi, por e gjithë industria e kompjuterit (harduere dhe softuere). Nëse firma nuk avancon me sistemin më të ri operativ, ngelet mbrapa edhe në përdorimin e teknologjive që ofrojnë kompanitë e tjera. 

Firmat që kanë shumë punëtorë zakonisht i marrin kompjuterat me qira nga firma të tjera, ose bëjnë kontrata me prodhuesit e kompjuterave (psh: Dell) që të ulin çmimet me kusht që të mos bëjë biznes me një kompani konkuruese (psh: HP). Firmat që japin kompjutera me qira, nxjerrin fitime duke i shitur kompjuterat e vjetër në vende të varfëra, ose i çmontojnë dhe përdorin pjesët për të ndërtuar kompjutera më të mirë.

----------


## qoska

Nje korrigjim i vogel eshte per tu bere ne ate qe thote Tini- Microsoft zoteron 96.75% te tregut te desktopeve qe do te thote tregut te kompjuterave personale, sepse ne fushen e serverave *nix mbizoteron edhe do te vazhdoje keshtu edhe per nje kohe te gjate.
Kjo edhe si pasoje e monopolit te saj ne treg dhe presioni qe ajo ushtron mbi kompanite qe provojne te shesin produket e tyre jo me sistemin operativ Windows.
Eshte e cuditshme sesa do te binte cmimi i laptopave nqs ato nuk do te shiteshin me Windows te instaluar direkte ne te.

Te pakten te shpresojme qe komuniteti europian te arrije ta ule sadopak kete monopol ne Europe :P

Me te mira.

----------


## edspace

Qoska, ke ndonjë burim serioz statistikash që tregon se Unix/Linux mbizotërojnë në fushën e sërvërave?

----------


## hubejb

po edhe une kam nje informate te tille por nuk me ka interesuar argumenti, per atë se ska pat nevoje të më bindë me nje argument te tille, por kjo eshte e vertete sa di une, se sa kam lexuar ne revista informative te ghithe e potencojne nje gje te tille

----------


## Davius

> Qoska, ke ndonjë burim serioz statistikash që tregon se Unix/Linux mbizotërojnë në fushën e sërvërave?


Edi, edhe une kam ndegjuar nga disa njerez qe kapin lidhje kah puna e servereve se linux/unix mbizotron, por kur i pyetesha se ku bazohen ne kete qe thuan me thonin se vetem te keshe nje server ne keto eshte me e sigurte dhe calonin nga tema dhe pa dhene burimin ne ate qe thonin.

Kjo me bente te dyshoj ne seriozitetin e fjaleve qe thonin.

----------


## hubejb

sipas njohurive qe kam unix mbisundon ne servere per shkak se microsofti nuk ka qene i kyqur ne kete drejtim dhe ate hap e ka bere koheve te fundit per ate shkak eshte shum pas unixit.
Ndersa sa i perket fjaleve te tyre qe te kane thene se unixi eshte me i sigurt eshte e vertete, sepse viruset nuk mund te bejne deme ne keto systeme, kete mund ta vertetojsh kur te duash.
Tung

----------


## Davius

> kete mund ta vertetojsh kur te duash.


Dua qe sot te vertetoj, do me tregosh cka te beje, se bash kam kureshtje te shoh edhe ne veper kete qe thoni dhe kam degjuar.

----------


## hubejb

Pa, mund ta vertetojsh kur te duash vetem duhet te kesh ne disponim nje platforme te tille dhe e verteton. Nese don ndonje argument argument e ke ate se shumica e viruseve jane te programuara ne windows dhe ato viruse nuk bejne dëme tjeterkund per argument tjeter e ke edhe lajmin se Microsofti e ka blere programerin me te mire te linuxit per me e programuar Longhornin qe pritet te dale 2007-ten me te vetmen arsye se ai burr e ka bere sistemin operativ me te sigurt deri tash qe ekziston.

----------


## Davius

Perseri vetem fjale dhe asnje fakt qe duket. Edhe une e dije ate se sistemi i linxit eshte me i sigurte se sa ai i windowsit por une kerkoj ndonje sondazh konkret apo ndonje te dhene konrete ose ndonje burim lajmi nga ndonje faqe e besueshme qe te shoh edhe me sy se vertet Linux ka perparsi kundrejt Windowsit.

Ke mundsi te me sjellesh ndonje lidhje apo dicka per kete qe kerkoj ose me sugjero te shkoj ne ndonje forum dhe te vertetoje kete vete.

Alberti

----------


## qoska

Davius meso te perdoresh netcraft.com :P

Lexo dhe per projekte si honeypot qe vleresojne sigurine dhe qendrueshmerine e OS dhe pastaj do ta kuptosh pse zgjidhen *nix per servera.

Statistikat qe ti kerkon une sti jap dot pasi jane te vjetra te fundit qe gjeta ishin te '99 dhe sbesoj se do i kishe pranuar gjithsesi po pate linje te shpejte dhe  nuk te kap ligja ne shtetin ku je futi nga nje *nmap* te gjithe serverave ne internet dhe hiq kuriozitetin :P

----------


## EdiR

Une bashkohem me Edin (edspace) me lart.
Te gjitha satistikat jane pak te dyshimta nese e ke pak idene se si arihet ne to, une pervete do te shprehesha keshtu ka me shume servera qe perdorin Unix/Linux OS sesa ka kompjutera personal por jam shume skeptik te besoj se ka me shume se Windows 2003 dhe sa per Operating Systems Windows XP Professional eshte me i mire deri tani per kohe qe jetojme. 
Ndoshta jo te gjithe kane bere kalimin nga njeri tek tjetri sepse kushton dhe cdo upgrade sidomos kur ke te besh me sisteme te medha kompjuterash eshte pak dhimbje koke te ndryshosh menjehere dhe sa here qe nje version tjeter del ne treg.
Faleminderit dhe kalofshi mire,
Ed

----------


## edspace

Qoska, 

Qysh ke dalë në kokluzionin se Unix mbizotëron Windows në fushën e serverave kur nuk paske statistika? 

Me sa di unë, në fushën e sërvërave Windows dhe Unix kanë pothuajse të njëjtën pjesë të tregut, +/-5%. Unix mund të ketë 3-4% më shumë, por është në rrënie, ndërsa Windows Server ka pasur rritje të madhe që kur Microsoft i ka kushtuar më shumë rëndësi sigurimit. 


Hubejb, 

Virusët ekzistojnë për të gjithë sistemet operative, jo vetëm Windows. Windows ka më shumë viruse sepse përdoret në mbi 90% të kompjuterave në gjithë botën. Virusat i shkruajnë kalamajtë që duan të bëhen të famshëm, prandaj sulmojnë Windows ku shansi për shpërndarje të virusëve dhe infektim është më i madh për arsye të numrit të madh të përdoruesve. Provë për këtë argument ke Firefox, që në fillim mburrej si shfletues i sigurtë dhe tërhoqi me miliona përdorues. Pasi filloi të përdorej nga 8-10% e përdoruesve, dolën menjërherë probleme sigurie, njësoj si në Internet Explorer, për të mos thënë më shumë. Sipas statistikave të mbledhura në korrik, Firefox humbi 2-3% të tregut tek Internet Explorer. Pra, e njëjta gjë do ndodhte edhe me Linux, Mac, e çdo sistem tjetër që do përdorej nga më shumë se 5-6% e përdoruesve. 

Një arsye tjetër pse Windowsi ka më shumë viruse është sepse ka disa herë më shumë kod sesa Linux. Gjithashtu, përdoruesit e Windows janë të niveleve të ndryshme, duke përfshirë këtu fillestarët, fëmijët e vegjël e të moshuarit që nuk kanë njohuri të mjaftueshme për të mbrojtur kompjuterin siç duhet. Shumica e përdoruesve të Linux janë ekspertë të kompjuterave dhe kanë më shumë njohuri për t'u mbrojtur nga virusët.

Sistemin operativ nuk e bën as Bill Gates, e as një ekspert i vetëm i Linux. Atë e krijojnë me qindra shkencëtarë, inxhinierë, e programues nga e gjithë bota.

----------


## hubejb

Dmth. 3 apo 4% ti the, une nuk permenda se ka me shume dhe nuk e mbroj bindjen se microsofti nuk do te mund ta kaloj unixin por them qe microsofti eshte pas ne fushen e servereve por kjo nuk do te thote qe nuk ka mundesi ti kaloj kur e dim se microsofti eshte ne gjendje ti blej te gjithe njerezit e afte. Sa i perket siguris kjo eshte mese e njohur se linuxi eshte me i sigurt per shkak se kalamajt nuk jane te afte te formojne viruse per SO Linux per shkak se mësëpari nuk din ta perdorin e jo te formojne viruse per të.

----------


## qoska

Edspace,

Mire une po them qe nuk i tregoj se jane te vjetra por ti pse nuk me tregon nga i gjen te tuat?!
Ne internet mund te gjesh sa te duash per PC OS por per servera nuk besoj per me teper qe ne *nix zakonisht tentohet te ndryshohet ose bllokohet dedektimi i OS !!!!

Bindja ime vjen nga statistikat qe kam lexuar(edhe pse te vjetra) dhe nuk besoj qe per 5 vjet Microsoft ka marre aq shume ne tregun e serverave. Per me teper ju mbroheni me idene se Microsoft ka bere permiresime ne server OS por zakonisht em i perdoruri eshte WinNT4 neper keto servera dhe s'besoj qe ky argument vlen.

Gjithsesi sipas Wikipedia:



> Microsoft Windows is a range of operating environments for personal computers and servers. The range was first introduced by Microsoft in 1985 to counter Apple's new idea; the GUI (graphical user interface) and eventually has come to dominate the world personal computer market with a market share estimated to be around 95% for desktop personal computers. This is ironic, as Apple Computer, the first to sell graphics-based computers, were prevented from stopping Microsoft from creating a copy of their OS in order to prevent an Apple monopoly. As a result, Microsoft has a near-monopoly on personal computers. All recent versions of Windows are fully-fledged operating systems. Windows is proprietary closed source software: Microsoft Corporation owns the software's copyright and controls its distribution.


Te shohim cdo te behet kur APPLE te nxjerre ne shitje produktet e saj X86 dhe se si do te shkoje tregu. Ah, sa per te kujtuar MacOSX eshte nje *UNIX*.

----------


## edspace

Qoska, 

Unë s'kam thënë që "unix mbizotëron windows" siç e the ti me bindje të plotë. Unë pasi lexova postimin tënd, u mundova të gjeja këto statistika dhe nuk gjeta asnjë që të tregonte Unix me "mbizotërim". Të gjitha artikujt që gjeta flisnin për konkurencë midis Windows dhe Unix. 

Ja disa artikuj të 2005 (jo të 1999) që tregojnë pikërisht 'konkurencë' midis sistemeve operative dhe biles thonë që Windows është duke ecur përpara me hapa të mëdhenj. 
http://www.idc.com/getdoc.jsp?containerId=prUS00153905
http://www.dmreview.com/article_sub....icleId=1030321

----------


## Agron_ca

Që nga 1 Gusht 2006 në botën e serverave *nix (Linux/Unix/BeOS) mbajnë 60% të tregut. Microsofti mban 30%.

Që nga viti 1995 Linuxi dhe Unixi kanë qenë liderë në servera. Tash ata janë lider në cluster servers, web farms, render farms (DreamWorks), compiler farms (SourceForge).

Ja të dhenat:
http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2006/08/01/august_2006_web_server_survey.html

Microsofti gjithnjë është duke e rritë numrin e serverave në treg. Për 12 vjet nga xeroja ariti në 30 përqind. Sipas diagramit të paraqitur, rritja ka qenë mesatarisht lineare prandaj edhe nëse supozojmë që Microsoftit i duhen edhe 12 vjet tjera për të aritur në 60 përqind të tregut nuk gabojmë shumë.

----------


## edspace

Agron, 

Së pari, çështja më lart ishte për krahasimin e serverave që përdorin Windows kunder atyre që përdorin Unix, ndërsa ti na ke sjell një raport që krahason sërvërat e Uebit që përdorin Apache kunder atyre që përdorin IIS të Microsoft. Shifra 60% është për Apache, jo Unix, dhe 30% është për IIS, jo Windows. Në ato 60% të faqeve që përdorin Apache, shumë prej tyre mund të jenë duke e përdorur në sistemin Windows. Me pak fjalë konkluzionet e tua janë të gabuara. 

Së dyti, raporti mbështet vetëm statistikat për serverat e faqeve të internetit. Po serverat e emaileve, skedarëve, domaineve, DNS, etj? Po serverat përbrënda rrjeteve të kompanive që nuk mund të hapen nga Interneti? Një raport që i përfshinte të gjithë llojet e serverave do ishte i pamundur, por statistikat besoj se do tregonin konkurim gati të barabartë midis Windows dhe Unix. 

Së treti, vër re se Netcraft përdor fjalën _sites_ dhe jo _server_. Një server mund të shërbejë disa site, kështu që edhe statistikat për web serverat nuk mund të merren për bazë. Edhe pse mund të jetë vetëm një server, në raportin e Netcraft mund të figurojë si disa site. Sa besë mund t'i vësh Netcraft për një raport me 2-3 paragrafe tekst? Po të kishe lexuar tema të tjera të forumit, mbase nuk do e vlerësoje aq shumë.

----------

